# Am I the youngest one on this site?



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just wanted to know if I was the youngest one on this site, because everyone seems to be over 18. I'm just curious about this.

For those who don't know, I'm 15.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

You're not alone, I'm 15 too. I don't think people mind as long as you act mature. I wouldn't worry about it personally.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

With the way you post, I could've swore you were some creepy ass 30 year old. Damn they're getting weirder younger and younger every year, I swear.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> With the way you post, I could've swore you were some creepy ass 30 year old. Damn they're getting weirder younger and younger every year, I swear.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been 12 year olds on here at one point? I seem to remember from my lurking days.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> With the way you post, I could've swore you were some creepy ass 30 year old. Damn they're getting weirder younger and younger every year, I swear.



I tend to be weird.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> You're not alone, I'm 15 too. I don't think people mind as long as you act mature. I wouldn't worry about it personally.



It's not that I'm concerned. I was just curious.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been 12 year olds on here at one point? I seem to remember from my lurking days.



They come younger than that no doubt. Gotto remember that some of those are just age play fags.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> They come younger than that no doubt. Gotto remember that some of those are just age play fags.


Anyone less than 10 are most likely babyfur/cub RPers. Those are just, crazy if you ask me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

If you act maturely nobody will care


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Anyone less than 10 are most likely babyfur/cub RPers. Those are just, crazy if you ask me.



Everyone has their opinions so you can't really blame them. I find it strange as well, but I don't judge.


----------



## Retro (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope, you're not the youngest here.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Everyone has their opinions so you can't really blame them. I find it strange as well, but I don't judge.



I do. Because the things they like sexually is stupid and they are stupid for liking those things.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably not especially if you're including lurkers or "guest" users.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I do. Because the things they like sexually is stupid and they are stupid for liking those things.



And that's your opinion on this.


----------



## Percy (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm sure you probably aren't.
Definitely one of the younger ones, but probably not the youngest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

No, you're not, and nor are you special.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/117838-Age-Thread-2012

Alternatively, OP could've not been lazy and just check the age thread instead of making this stupid thread.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> They come younger than that no doubt. Gotto remember that some of those are just age play fags.



I think Chris Hansen stops by every now and then >.>

And you're definitely among the younger people here but that's cool.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been 12 year olds on here at one point? I seem to remember from my lurking days.



Yes, there have been several 12 year olds on here. In fact I remember a thread in the introductions section a couple of months ago were some guy said something like "Hi, I've just recently become a new fur and I'm really excited to join this website. I'm 12, but please don't ban me please." Needless to say, he got banned about 2 minutes later, and the thread was locked.


But back on topic, nope, you're not the youngest one. I'll be 15 next July.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> Probably not especially if you're including lurkers or "guest" users.


Most of the guests are web crawling bots anyway.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 26, 2012)

The internet is a dark scary place not fit for the minds of the young.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/117838-Age-Thread-2012
> 
> Alternatively, OP could've not been lazy and just check the age thread instead of making this stupid thread.



I didn't know about this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Yes, there have been several 12 year olds on here. In fact I remember a thread in the introductions section a couple of months ago were some guy said something like "Hi, I've just recently become a new fur and I'm really excited to join this website. I'm 12, but please don't ban me please." Needless to say, he got banned about 2 minutes later, and the thread was locked.
> 
> 
> But back on topic, nope, you're not the youngest one. I'll be 15 next July.


Ahh, yeah that was the guy.



Ricky said:


> I think Chris Hansen stops by every now and then >.>
> 
> And you're definitely among the younger people here but that's cool.


Mature young people give me faith in humanity.



Toshabi said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/117838-Age-Thread-2012
> 
> Alternatively, OP could've not been lazy and just check the age thread instead of making this stupid thread.


Since Dec 21st has already passed and we're still here, I don't see that thread being used anymore.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> The internet is a dark scary place not fit for the minds of the young.



I was on the internet since my Junior High days, about 20 years ago, and look at me now :roll:


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> The internet is a dark scary place not fit for the minds of the young.


Tell me about it, when I first became a furry I wondered what people were talking about when they said "yiff". Safe to say my SFW filter is staying firmly ON for the time being. There may be "good" porn, but what I saw that day on FA was less than so.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/117838-Age-Thread-2012
> 
> Alternatively, OP could've not been lazy and just check the age thread instead of making this stupid thread.



I dunno. That thread is about saying what age you are, whereas this thread is somebody being curious about their age. I'd say that's enough of a difference to justify creating a new thread. But hey, I ain't no moderator.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been 12 year olds on here at one point? I seem to remember from my lurking days.


I think so.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I just wanted to know if I was the youngest one on this site, because everyone seems to be over 18. I'm just curious about this.
> 
> For those who don't know, I'm 15.



Why should we care?
Just act normal and don't use your age as an excuse and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Why should we care?
> Just act normal and don't use your age as an excuse and you'll be fine.



It was out of curiosity. I never even thought of using my age as an exuse. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> It was out of curiosity. I never even thought of using my age as an exuse. But thanks anyway.


Believe me it's annoying if they do. "Don't hate me, I'm only 12!", you shouldn't even be on here without parental permission if you're under 13 anyway.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Its the internet, you can be whatever you want and _nobody _knows.
So, as long as you don't seem like a whiny 12  year old (not the case), we wont ask (and therefore don't care).


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Believe me it's annoying if they do. "Don't hate me, I'm only 12!"


*I. Fucking. Hate. That.
*


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Its the internet, you can be whatever you want and _nobody _knows.
> So, as long as you don't seem like a whiny 12  year old (not the case), we wont ask (and therefore don't care).



okay


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

This reminds me. There're some people on FA that don't want to add people who are minors on skype and things like that because they "feel uncomfortable". I think they are afraid of getting charged for child grooming or some other legal action if the minor's parents find out.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I dunno. That thread is about saying what age you are, whereas this thread is somebody being curious about their age. I'd say that's enough of a difference to justify creating a new thread. But hey, I ain't no moderator.



The poll clearly states that there are people younger than 15 on here, thus answering his question. Didn't need to waste a digital tree on this stupid thread.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The poll clearly states that there are people younger than 15 on here, thus answering his question. Didn't need to waste a digital tree on this stupid thread.



Like I said before, I didn't know about that thread.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Like I said before, I didn't know about that thread.



Say that to the digital tree that you murdered.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Say that to the digital tree that you murdered.



Murdered what?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm 15 too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Murdered what?



You murdered a digital tree.

A digital tree.

You should be ashamed.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You murdered a digital tree.
> 
> A digital tree.
> 
> You should be ashamed.



Well then, I guess I did. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The poll clearly states that there are people younger than 15 on here, thus answering his question.




I stand corrected.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

I am surprised there even are folk under 15 here.
Sure hope they got their ageblocks on on FA. Lotsa crazy shit for young eyes


----------



## Tignatious (Dec 26, 2012)

Fraq I feel old.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am surprised there even are folk under 15 here.
> Sure hope they got their ageblocks on on FA. Lotsa crazy shit for young eyes


There's even some "SFW/general" stuff that makes me cringe.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You murdered a digital tree.
> 
> A digital tree.
> 
> You should be ashamed.



 Most edgy rebel ever.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> There's even some "SFW/general" stuff that makes me cringe.




Fetishes happen.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Say that to the digital tree that you murdered.



you are a cheerful ray of sunshine aren't you :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread has side-effects. Whenever someone says something stupid here, I think he must be under 15. No exceptions. Even if I knew he wasn't


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't deal with minors when it comes to business transactions. Too many legal issues if things go bad. If you act mature though and handle yourself with grace, then you're fine here. (I still won't buy/sell from you though.)


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I don't deal with minors when it comes to business transactions. Too many legal issues if things go bad. If you act mature though and handle yourself with grace, then you're fine here. (I still won't buy/sell from you though.)



I don't do buisness transactions, so you won't have to worry about that from me.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I don't deal with minors when it comes to business transactions. Too many legal issues if things go bad. If you act mature though and handle yourself with grace, then you're fine here. (I still won't buy/sell from you though.)


All profits from my song sales on bandcamp go through my dad's paypal account, since I'm a minor. I also, as a minor, don't have to pay tax under a certain amount (which I don't have to worry about as I don't sell many). But with kids commissioning art I can see LOADS of problems.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

10 year vet of the interwebs
Still have not conquered it...
Im 18 BTW


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> All profits from my song sales on bandcamp go through my dad's paypal account, since I'm a minor. I also, as a minor, don't have to pay tax under a certain amount (which I don't have to worry about as I don't sell many). But with kids commissioning art I can see LOADS of problems.


I've heard enough stories of artists/commissioners getting screwed by a minor so I just don't deal with them. It's nothing personal, I just don't want the hassle. I do appreciate you though trying to do things "legit" and letting your dad handle finances.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just turned 17 on the 21st, But I get what you mean. All of the people I've known since the first few months I joined the forums were way older than me.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I've heard enough stories of artists/commissioners getting screwed by a minor so I just don't deal with them. It's nothing personal, I just don't want the hassle. I do appreciate you though trying to do things "legit" and letting your dad handle finances.


Yeah, he does all the tax declarations and stuff so I just leave it to him to sort it out with the tax office (although it's a very small amount, we don't want legal action from the taxman).


----------



## Carnie (Dec 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No, you're not, and *nor are you special.*



Well then, that's certainly one of the more hostile ways to approach this thread.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 27, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Well then, that's certainly one of the more hostile ways to approach this thread.


But the most true.


----------



## Saga (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sure hope they got their ageblocks on on FA. Lotsa crazy shit for young eyes


LOL like they wouldn't find it somewhere else anyways.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 27, 2012)

Raptros said:


> But the most true.



I agree. I know I'm not special.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2012)

Man I miss being 15, my retardation was valid back then :v

OP, don't waste your mid-teen years here, go out and do stuff. And, Iunno, most here are in the 16-25 gap


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Man I miss being 15, my retardation was valid back then :v
> 
> OP, don't waste your mid-teen years here, go out and do stuff. And, Iunno, most here are in the 16-25 gap



I do spend a lot of time here, but I go out and run for a track team and hang out with friends. I'm just here for the furry side of me.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 27, 2012)

That explains a lot.
Especially that other thread of yours.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 27, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I do. Because the things they like sexually is stupid and they are stupid for liking those things.



Oh, Toshabi, you're always a bucket-o-fun.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Man I miss being 15, my retardation was valid back then :v
> 
> OP, don't waste your mid-teen years here, go out and do stuff. And, Iunno, most here are in the 16-25 gap



You know, despite the kinds of things I regret saying on here when I was a teenager, I still look back on those experiences fondly.

It's nostalgia that brings me back here for a visit every now and then.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2012)

Naa, there are plenty of younguns on here.

I'm up with the older folk though, I'm 29, with mental issues.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 28, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I just wanted to know if I was the youngest one on this site, because everyone seems to be over 18. I'm just curious about this.
> 
> For those who don't know, I'm 15.




Nope you aren't the youngest as most people said.

Although isn't there a rule where everyone younger than 15 is banned? I thought there was an age minimum.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Nope you aren't the youngest as most people said.
> 
> Although isn't there a rule where everyone younger than 15 is banned? I thought there was an age minimum.



I "think" the minimum age is 13.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm up with the older folk though, I'm 29, with mental issues.



net age = ???


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> net age = ???



??


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

exactly


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> exactly



Age means nothing, though I do feel older than I am. I am keeping my beard shaved off now cause I found too many grey hairs in it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Age is meaningless once you overcome the massive tidal wave of brain-chemistry altering hormones that is puberty. Additional years after that simply gives one more time to refine and expand one's perception of the world and people. Or do the opposite. Lord knows adults obsessed with being adult in nature can be more petty and irrational than the children they so distance themselves.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2012)

You're kinda implying people are always honest about the date of birth.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Age means nothing, though I do feel older than I am. I am keeping my beard shaved off now cause I found too many grey hairs in it.


I've been getting that and I'm the same age.  I just pluck em out, eventually I will just stop giving a fuck.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> You're kinda implying people are always honest about the date of birth.



People under the permitted age wont be for obvious reasons but people my age have no reason to lie about it unless we want to appear younger than we really are.



d.batty said:


> I've been getting that and I'm the same age.  I  just pluck em out, eventually I will just stop giving a fuck.



Same. I must get it from dad, he started to go grey at my age too.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm turning 15 next July, so I'm pretty sure the person who posted this isn't the youngest.


----------



## Tignatious (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> People under the permitted age wont be for obvious reasons but people my age have no reason to lie about it unless we want to appear younger than we really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I must get it from dad, he started to go grey at my age too.


I'll be 24 on January 7th, and I'm now a salaried store manager for a major retailer. I'm expecting the greys to start coming in any day now.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm 15.


----------



## James12641 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I just wanted to know if I was the youngest one on this site, because everyone seems to be over 18. I'm just curious about this.
> 
> For those who don't know, I'm 15.


You are net the youngest I'm only 12.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 31, 2012)

James12641 said:


> You are net the youngest I'm only 12.



Well I don't expect you to be here long.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Well I don't expect you to be here long.



Maybe he got written consent from a parent or guardian?

Eh, lol who am I kidding.


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Maybe he got written consent from a parent or guardian?
> 
> Eh, lol who am I kidding.


Imagine if a parent actually gave consent to be here.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 31, 2012)

Percy said:


> Imagine if a parent actually gave consent to be here.


Worst parent ever.


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Worst parent ever.


I'd feel sorry for their future children.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 16!
Although most people think I'm mid-twenties...


----------



## Symlus (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 16. Act like a 20 year old. No-one will ever notice. Use intelligent diction, and don't act like a retard, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Zeussy (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I'm 14 so I don't think you're the youngest here. There could even be others who are younger than me perhaps.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah this thread was like a two day thread and yes, there are 12 year olds on the site.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

Seen plenty of 13 year olds on the main site...and been worried for their future development.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Seen plenty of 13 year olds on the main site...and been worried for their future development.


I really, really hope they're 13 year olds that haven't lied about their age.


----------



## coyotewithantlers (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 18. I don't know if that counts as young, but I'm still in high school.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well I don't expect you to be here long.



Considering how you have to be 13 to register an account on this forum...


----------



## ~Tay (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a couple years younger than you, but I've got to agree with Raptros.  As long as you're mature you should be fine.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do so many kids join this omg. They're in the age when they just watch cartoons and like them. That doesn't mean they're furries


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Imagine if a parent actually gave consent to be here.


If that's the case those parents should be sterilized


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why do so many kids join this omg. They're in the age when they just watch cartoons and like them. That doesn't mean they're furries


We should call their parents.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> I really, really hope they're 13 year olds that haven't lied about their age.




I shall raise an army


----------



## Corto (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX STAY AWAY FROM THE KIDS.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I was on the internet since my Junior High days, about 20 years ago, and look at me now :roll:



Junior high? I was meddling with the internet during my early middle school years! :V

So yea, I probably started out as getting into the fandom when the OP was in diapers or wasn't born yet. (late 1996, age 14 1/2)


----------



## Maxie (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 13 :3


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Corto said:


> SIX STAY AWAY FROM THE KIDS.


Those poor, poor kids.


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 12, 2013)

I was thirteen when I joined, I'm now fourteen. My B-day was the 4th of January


----------



## slashlife (Jan 13, 2013)

the internet is not fit for the minds of any human. only cyborg ninja jesus can return from the web unscathed. the only thing even he can't see is /b/


----------

